# Planned outage for some FAH functions -- Monday May 18



## BUCK NASTY (May 16, 2009)

Quote from Vijay Pande's blog:

_Planned outage for some FAH functions -- Monday May 18

There is going to be some major maintenance at Stanford on Monday May 18 in the morning (Pacific time).  Most of FAH will be up, but right now, the stats web site looks like it will be down.  Also, it is possible that the GPU AS and PS3 AS will be down, although we are working on migrating those this week to avoid downtime.  The data servers (work servers) should all be up.  Stats updates will be suspended briefly during this period as well, but will start back up (with no WUs lost) after we're done.

I'll post more as we have more to say.  At its worst, those servers should only be down for about 3 hours, assuming all goes well with the infrastructure work being done._

Here is a link to VJ's blog:http://folding.typepad.com/


----------



## msgclb (May 17, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Quote from Vijay Pande's blog:
> 
> _Planned outage for some FAH functions -- Monday May 18_



Has that planned outage already started? I've now got 5 gpus cycling through...

'Could not connect to work server.'
'Attempt #? to get work failed, and no other work to do.'
'Waiting for retry.'


----------



## bogmali (May 18, 2009)

One of my clients was doing that, closed it and started it back up, so now it's working again


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 18, 2009)

Yea, i'm getting about 5-10 min wait on some clients and it comes and goes. With the popularity of F@H, these server upgrades are critically necessary.


----------



## bogmali (May 20, 2009)

Hey Buck-all my clients are unable to connect to submit/get work There isn't a scheduled outage according to F@H blogs Anyway you can find out from your sources? 







UPDATE: They're all working now...not sure what happened


----------

